# Fluke Stray Voltage Eliminator



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Got this guy in the mail yesterday, thought I'd post a quick review. This little guy cost me $40 and I bought it because I was tired of using my high impedance Fluke 87v with the control projects we have been doing at school and getting ghost voltages. Its basically a 3k ohm resistor that goes in parallel with the 10 M ohm resistor used for testing normally. It adds a small load to the circuit basically doing the same thing as the Lo-Z function of other Fluke meters. 

Its CAT III 1000v/CAT IV 600v rated. It doesn't have any special plug or anything like that so it should work on any multimeter input jacks with the same width between them. 

If you don't have a low pass filter it should help to clean up a noisy signal too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> Got this guy in the mail yesterday, thought I'd post a quick review. This little guy cost me $40 and I bought it because I was tired of using my high impedance Fluke 87v with the control projects we have been doing at school and getting ghost voltages. Its basically a 3k ohm resistor that goes in parallel with the 10 M ohm resistor used for testing normally. It adds a small load to the circuit basically doing the same thing as the Lo-Z function of other Fluke meters.
> 
> Its CAT III 1000v/CAT IV 600v rated. It doesn't have any special plug or anything like that so it should work on any multimeter input jacks with the same width between them.
> 
> If you don't have a low pass filter it should help to clean up a noisy signal too.


You would think that they would make all their meters with the low Z feature.

I think it would be worth the few extra bucks it would cost...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You would think that they would make all their meters with the low Z feature.
> 
> I think it would be worth the few extra bucks it would cost...


I have one of those things too.. and i agree.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

.......and it wouldn't help at all looking at the output of an VFD. LowZ and the low bandpass feature are an entirely different design.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

76nemo said:


> .......and it wouldn't help at all looking at the output of an VFD. LowZ and the low bandpass feature are an entirely different design.


It would be good if they all had that feature..:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> It would be good if they all had that feature..:thumbsup:


The 289 does. If they all had that feature, 90% of tech's would go with another meter with a much lower price tag


----------



## diy_guy (May 13, 2014)

*This seems like a great product, but to amazon it north of the border it would cost +*

a diy project but dont know where to start. Diagrams help.


----------



## diy_guy (May 13, 2014)

ilikepez said:


> Got this guy in the mail yesterday, thought I'd post a quick review. This little guy cost me $40 and I bought it because I was tired of using my high impedance Fluke 87v with the control projects we have been doing at school and getting ghost voltages. Its basically a 3k ohm resistor that goes in parallel with the 10 M ohm resistor used for testing normally. It adds a small load to the circuit basically doing the same thing as the Lo-Z function of other Fluke meters.
> 
> Its CAT III 1000v/CAT IV 600v rated. It doesn't have any special plug or anything like that so it should work on any multimeter input jacks with the same width between them.
> 
> If you don't have a low pass filter it should help to clean up a noisy signal too.


Diagrams help.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't, in good conscience, recommend this method, but _rumor has it_ (first hand experience?) that if you put your finger on one of the meter probes as you're taking the measurement, the ghost voltage is eliminated by making your body part of the circuit.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

We tried to order some of them for work about a year back, turns out they're not approved by any canadian agency, and can't be brought in by the wholesalers.

Now, the whole amusing part of this, is that the guy who was convinced we needed them, and it was the solution to all his problems, had a Fluke with the Low-Z function, he just didn't know what it did.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

KDC said:


> We tried to order some of them for work about a year back, turns out they're not approved by any canadian agency, and can't be brought in by the wholesalers.


Seriously?

Does that mean meters with Lo Z are also not approved for use? You shouldn't be able to ban one, without the other........


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

3 years to boot! Eh 480? :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I can't, in good conscience, recommend this method, but rumor has it (first hand experience?) that if you put your finger on one of the meter probes as you're taking the measurement, the ghost voltage is eliminated by making your body part of the circuit.


I would never recommend this method either.
But it sure did work well back in the old days when electricity was safer.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Does that mean meters with Lo Z are also not approved for use? You shouldn't be able to ban one, without the other........


It's not a case of how they're built or work. Fluke just hasn't paid to get it stamped by a canadian approval agency.


----------

